# A few custom beauties of mine...PICS



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 12, 2006)

Starting on the left is a fully reglated U bin SNII clone, HAIII (Jbev) Mag85, Green Flamed Mag85, MiniHID w/ finnedhead & custom tailcap, Lioncub w/ clip, Chrome Mclux PD w/ Trit, and Solid Silver Orb Raw.

                  
































These are not all of my lights, just the custom ones, Eternalight and HDS are to commercial in my own opinion to include here. I felt there are only 20? silver raws so it needed to be in these pics.


----------



## Galiphrey (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice! I like the HAIII one--looks sharp.


----------



## Pajamas (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice -- so how did you "flame" your green Mag85. 

I've actually been looking for a green 4D mag -- looks nice.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 12, 2006)

www.flamebrainz.com They have flamed everything on there. PM member Litho123 and see if he has some, I think he worked out a deal with the guy.


Bought it off of E-bay. Its a 3D, I'm sure they make Green 4D's.


----------

